# In Oklahoma we say....



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

In Oklahoma we say... If you don't like the weather wait 15 minutes! Yesterday it was 70 something degrees, beautiful outside! We had the A/C going in the car and house! And today.... we are getting DUMPED WITH SNOW!!! And it's supposed to last all weekend... then Monday it's supposed to be in the 60's again! WHAT IN THE WORLD?! 

China... I think it's coming for ya!


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

sounds like california, well, except for the snow. it is that way with rain for us


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

UGH! This should be rain! It's the first day of spring!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That sucks It's all sunny and hot over here I've been wearing shorts and skirts for the last couple days.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> That sucks It's all sunny and hot over here I've been wearing shorts and skirts for the last couple days.


:rain: That's cold to come up in here and say!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> :rain: That's cold to come up in here and say!!!


Awwwww come out and see me  tell Andrew "see ya" lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Awwwww come out and see me  tell Andrew "see ya" lol


AWWW!! I know you guys gotta Taco Bell out there for him to work at. :rofl:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> AWWW!! I know you guys gotta Taco Bell out there for him to work at. :rofl:


We totally do its like 3 blocks from my house lol Did I mention we have an extra bedroom


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

im still wearing shorts lmao.. but it is getting windy here.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

Washington has gotten like five days in a row of at lest 68 degrees.
Its been so lovely.
Bot looking forward to being my biggest during the summer during the hundred degree weather.
But definitely feeling sorry for ya stuck in the snow there.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> We totally do its like 3 blocks from my house lol Did I mention we have an extra bedroom


No... No you did not! :goodpost:


Chinadog said:


> im still wearing shorts lmao.. but it is getting windy here.


Yeah that is old man winter blowing in for his last hurrah!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nizmosmommy said:


> Washington has gotten like five days in a row of at lest 68 degrees.
> Its been so lovely.
> Bot looking forward to being my biggest during the summer during the hundred degree weather.
> But definitely feeling sorry for ya stuck in the snow there.


Oh thank god I'm not going to be pregnant during the summer!!! I am already so sensitive to the heat! I would die!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Usually in Florida the weather's predictable. Hot & humid as heck or raining. Lately it's been cold & lasts a while.


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I get so grumpy when its hot.
And I'm going to be my biggest in August!?!
holy pooper Idk what i'll do.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Usually in Florida the weather's predictable. Hot & humid as heck or raining. Lately it's been cold & lasts a while.


Its hot as heck right now! I have a feeling im gonna get sun burnt at Air Fest tomorrow and then again at the St Pete Grand Prix


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

It was 70 here yesterday... today it's like 40 and monday we're supposed to get snow. WTF!!!!!!!!
i was so happy for 70's....


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> Its hot as hell right now! I have a feeling im gonna get sun burnt at Air Fest tomorrow and then again at the St Pete Grand Prix


It was a little chilly yesterday. Haven't been outside at all today unless I'm letting the dog out.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man KARMA now it's all over cast and getting cold lol. Shouldn't have said that lol.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

its like 37 here. Atleast no snow in like 4 years


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yep. The snow hit here early this morning and has already mostly melted. Last I heard it was in Dallas, so its on its way.


----------

